

Google is broken in IE11 on Windows 8.1 - petrel
http://betanews.com/2013/10/19/google-is-broken-in-ie11-on-windows-8-1/

======
josteink
Other submission with more comments and link to original bug-report:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6576317)

------
Chirael
IE11 -> Tools -> Compatibility View Settings. Remove check on "Use Microsoft
Compatibility lists".

------
edtechdev
The update also makes Chrome blurry (and other apps like Steam)

You have to right click the Chrome desktop icon -> properties -> compatibility
-> disable display scaling

Then go to Chrome settings -> advanced settings -> increase font and/or zoom

~~~
Stratoscope
In Windows 7 and 8 there is a way to disable the blurry display scaling
globally: In the display control panel's Custom DPI Setting dialog, select
"Use Windows XP style DPI scaling". Then for the few apps that don't look good
this way, you can go into their properties and enable display scaling there.

Unfortunately they took this feature out in 8.1. It defaults to blurry scaling
globally with no way to override this, so you have to go into the properties
for each and every app that looks blurry and disable scaling individually.

Of course all of this applies only if you do use a custom DPI setting. At the
default 100% it doesn't do any scaling.

------
vsansevero
I found that if you go into "Tools" on the "Menu Bar" and click on
"Compatibility View settings" and then un-check the "Use Microsoft
compatibility View" the problem goes away as noted below by Chirael.

------
anonymous
MS-DOS ain't done...

~~~
Stratoscope
...until Lotus won't run.

It's a cute saying, but almost certainly apocryphal:

[http://www.proudlyserving.com/archives/2005/08/dos_aint_done...](http://www.proudlyserving.com/archives/2005/08/dos_aint_done_t.html)

Microsoft has always put a lot of work into keeping applications running in
new OS versions. Raymond Chen has chronicled these efforts over the years in
his blog:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/)

Many of the compatibility problems have been from apps that used undocumented
features or APIs, or made bad assumptions about APIs. So Microsoft has put in
compatibility shims and workarounds to keep these apps running.

Every time Raymond describes one of these hacks, there are comments about how
they're just adding cruft and bloating Windows, and even worse they're
encouraging developers to be lazy or overly clever, and they should just let
the apps break so people won't do that.

His reply is always the same: when a customer upgrades Windows and their apps
break, they don't blame the app, they blame Windows.

Of course something _did_ break here. Nobody's perfect.

------
louthy
Works fine for me, although there are plenty of sites that don't.

------
InternalRun
If you disable the IE compatibility list it should work fine.

------
math0ne
No problems here, been using google extensively on IE11 8.1

------
hrish2006
IE is broken in Windows since Windows 98.

------
full-of-foo
Oh Microsoft, you so funny

~~~
kamjam
If you read the comments then you'll realise it's actually Google sending down
crap:

 _I opened up Wireshark and found that IE was sending a user agent string of
"Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; MSIE 10.0; Windows NT 6.3; WOW64; Trident/7.0)".

Making Firefox use that string causes Google to mangle the page exactly as
shown in your screenshot.

It's apparently the "Trident/7.0" part that throws Google off, because if I
manually change just that part to Trident/6.0 it works fine._

~~~
cbr
IE is sending "Trident/7.0" with "MSIE 10.0" but IE11 isn't supposed to
include the "MSIE" string anymore.

